# Betta bulbs?



## laur3namb3r (Dec 31, 2012)

I picked some betta bulbs up from petco about a week ago and started growing them in a separate tank, due to reviews I've heard from them. I have a couple that are sprouting, but one has a weird white film around the sprout. Almost looks like a spider web. I eventually want to transfer the ones that grow to Copernicus's tank, but I'm unsure how to deal with these? Does anyone have any advice? The guy at petco showed me his (he just dropped them in the tank) and they were growing nicely, but I don't want to risk infecting the tank with any funky parasites or anything, since Copernicus is so young.

Anyone have any luck with these? I tried searching, but none answered my questions...just people talking about what duds they are. I just want to make sure I do a proper transfer and keep Copernicus healthy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use the Onion plant bulbs they are great. Even the species is wrong for the Betta Bulbs.


----------



## laur3namb3r (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, when I read reviews I found that out. Since I already have these, I'm just going to wait it out. Anyone have advice on bulbs in general? Are they all the same, as far as growing and maintaining? How long should the sprout be before I transfer it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If the Bulbs have water Onions water Onions work great. My water onion grew into the current of my Marina Hang on Back.


----------



## laur3namb3r (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, since no one has an answer for me, I just took a picture of the sprouting bulb so maybe someone knows what it might be? The bulb kind of looks like a fuzzy peach pit, and it's been growing like a weed!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe a lilly? I tried those bulbs, they just rotted...
But i did buy 2 dwarf lillies that were already sprouting from a bulb. They grow like crazy, even in low light. 

some type of water onion also grows from bulbs too.


----------

